# Roasted Red Pepper and Artichoke Baked Chicken



## SharonT (Oct 2, 2011)

Super-easy - and easy to keep the ingredients on hand:
*Roasted Red Pepper and Artichoke Baked Chicken *
_four (6 oz.) boneless, skinless chicken breasts_
_1 cup mayonnaise _
_½ cup chopped roasted red pepper _
_½ cup chopped artichoke hearts_
_½ cup shredded Parmesan cheese_
_1 tsp lemon zest _
_1 tbsp lemon juice _
_½ tsp salt_
_1 tsp pepper_

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place breasts in a greased baking dish. In a bowl, mix the remaining ingredients. Divide topping equally among the 4 breasts. Bake for 25-30 minutes or until done. Move the baking dish to the top rack of the oven and broil for 2-5 minutes or until starting to brown and bubble. Serves 4.
Baking in a convection oven allows for browning without need to brown under broiler.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow SharonT, you're on a roll!

This one is a keeper for me. I love artichokes, as well as every other ingredient in this one.

Thanks again! Keep em comin!!!!


----------



## SharonT (Oct 3, 2011)

I never fail to find at least one thing to save to my recipe files whenever I log in. But it has been too long since I shared some of my favorites.


----------

